# Closed Eye



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

One of my hens has one closed eye. She seems ok otherwise. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Any pictures please we might have an idea


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

This happened with one of my chicks. I cleaned it with a q-tip dipped in water that had a tiny bit if salt added. Then I dripped one drop of flaxseed oil directly in her eye a few times a day. It was better in no time.


----------



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

An update on my hen with the closed eye. Took her to an avian vet- the eye is infected. She prescribed antibiotic and salve for one week. The hen is keeping to itself and I don't think it is laying. Would this eye problem cause this behavior?

Thanks.

Kathy


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

When my chicken lost its eye it did lay it was separate from the others as the eggs would be affected by the antibiotics she does fine and when she's un sure of things she does a kind of moon walk and runs into things backward its realy amusing


----------

